# What will happen if i remove spray heads from my rotor zone



## thatbigbox (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey There,

The previous owner of my house jerry rigged the irrigation system and has added 2 "Spray sprinkler Heads" to the zone that waters my lawn with 3 "Hunter Rotor Sprinklers". Being aware of the best practice that you shouldn't mix spray sprinkler heads and rotor sprinkler heads i'm wanting to modify the irrigation system to remove them. I have the following questions before i do this though.

1. If i remove the 2 spray heads will there be more pressure being applied to the rotors? Will this cause them to spray further?

2. Below is a picture where you can see the rotor on a riser. Is this actually a thing? It looks like it was done to "spray over" some Angels Trumpets in front of them.

3. What is the deal with the PVC used for the rotor on the riser? Is this some sort of drain mechanism for winterization
?


----------



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

Definitely jerry rigged. 
1. You probably wouldn't notice a difference once removed
2 It does look like they were trying to spray over something and no this is not the correct way of doing it but there's nothing correct about this install with the pipes being above ground. 
3 Who knows what he was trying to accomplish with this. Maybe potential to expand off of it later?
If it was me I would start by re plumbing the system to remove all the excess connections. Bury the lateral lines about 6" and make sure the heads are sub surface for a traditional and cleaner install.


----------

